# wlan0 keeps going DOWN on its own



## Stefan G. (Apr 20, 2016)

New FreeBSD install (and new to FreeBSD). My DELL Latitude's wlan0 keeps going DOWN on its own. Running `dmesg` only shows this:


```
Limiting closed port RST response from 203 to 200 packets/sec
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
ifa_del_loopback_route: deletion failed: 48
```

What else can I do to troubleshoot this?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2016)

What version of FreeBSD? What driver is used for the wireless card? What's the brand/model/type of the card?


----------

